# Drittanbietersperre - und Fonic schweigt.....



## Nicko1998 (31 Januar 2013)

Seit Mitte Dezember 2012 ist meine Tochter Kundin bei Fonic. Und seit Mitte Dezember 2012 versucht sie, dass Fonic eine Drittanbietersperre einrichtet.

Heute haben wir nun den 31.01.2013, und Fonic war nun innerhalb 6 Wochen nicht in der Lage, die Drittanbietersperre zu installieren.

Man wird per Mail auf die Hotline (kostenpflichtig) verwiesen und hängt dann endlos in der Warteschleife.

Fonic ist ja meines Wissens ein Tochterunternehmen von O 2. Dort klappt das mit der Drittanbietersperre innerhalb eines Tages. Warum also nicht bei Fonic!

Fonic - das ist die (traurige) Wahrheit.....


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Februar 2013)

Fonic schweigt immer noch - trotz Terminsetzung z.Hd. der Geschäftsführung.

Zum 10. Mal seit dem 15.12.2012 nun diese Mail:



> *Lieber FONIC Interessent,*
> 
> leider dauert die Bearbeitung Ihrer Email-Anfrage noch etwas an. Wir bitten Sie deshalb noch um etwas Geduld. Zur Klärung dringender Anfragen stehen wir Ihnen selbstverständlich auch telefonisch zur Verfügung. Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis und Ihre Geduld.


Ist das denn so extrem schwer, eine Drittanbietersperre einzurichten??? Unglaublich!

Alle anderen Leistungen dieses Tarifes wie Freiminuten, Frei-SMS und 500 GB schnelles Internet sind ja ok und für meine Tochter optimal!


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Man wird per Mail auf die Hotline (kostenpflichtig) verwiesen und hängt dann endlos in der Warteschleife.


Der Billigheimer von Telefonica muss halt auch sehen, wo er bleibt:





> Hotline 0176 8888 0000 (Mo-Sa 8-20 Uhr).
> Kosten gemäß Ihrem FONIC Tarif (max. 9 Ct/Min Inland) von Ihrem FONIC Mobilfunkanschluss. Kosten für Anrufe von anderen Anschlüssen gemäß Preisliste des jeweiligen Anbieters.


 
Telefoniert deine Tochter nur oder nutzt sie auch das mobile Internet am Smartphone?


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ...Alle anderen Leistungen dieses Tarifes wie Freiminuten, Frei-SMS *und 500 GB* schnelles Internet sind ja ok ...


Wer lesen kann ...
... ist oft im Vorteil 
*duckflitzundwech*


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Februar 2013)

Hoi - natürlich 500 *M*B! 

Sie nutzt als Studentin das mobile Internet extrem. Die 200 MB bei O2 (war sie zuvor) waren ihr zu wenig, außerdem hatte sie dort nur 100 Frei-SMS und 100 Freiminuten zu einem höheren Preis.

Ich bin seit 2005 bei Simply (ebenfalls O 2-Netz) und habe aktuell 500 MB, 100 Freiminuten und 100 Frei-SMS für 9,95. Durch die Nutzung von WhatsApp spielen die Frei-SMS ja keine allzu große Rolle mehr.


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ...


Da bin ich gelegentlich nicht anders wie viele andere Nutzer und vor allem die Gäste hier.


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2013)

Weiß ich doch, aber Steilvorlagen muß man einfach nutzen ...
Aber jetzt wieder Spaß beiseite - wenn die nicht reagieren - dann eben zum nächsten Anbieter.
Ich bin bei Blau.de mit meinem Schmarrofon, 9ct/min + 1 GB für 9,90 € (die haben auch ähnliches wie O2)
Aber - Mail wg Drittanbietersperre - 2 Stunden später die Bestätigung.
Und das ist auch ein Billigheimer.


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Sie nutzt als Studentin das mobile Internet extrem.


 Dann werden die Sperrmöglichkeiten bei Fonic nich viel anders sein, als bei O2:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/#post-336014



			
				O2 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie können aus drei Drittanbieter-Sperren wählen:
> 
> Komplettsperre (inklusive o2)
> Alle Drittanbieterdienste werden gesperrt, auch Dienste von o2. Wir bitten Sie zu berücksichtigen, dass bei dieser Sperre Dienste wie z. B. Global Friends, o2 Communication Center, Protection Pack, o2 Logos, Klingeltöne, Musik nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen.
> ...


Welche Sperre ist dann nun sinnvoll für eine Studentin? Die Frage stellt sich bei mir auch demnächst.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Februar 2013)

Bei O 2 hatte sie die Drittanbietersperre ohne O2, und das über Jahre hinweg (seit es die Möglichkeit der Drittanbietersperre gibt). Ist nie etwas Dubioses vorgekommen.

Blau.de nutzt das Netz von E plus. Läuft bei uns sehr schlecht, wie auch Vodafone. T-Mobile sitzt mit der Antenne im Kirchturm (der Kirchengemeinderat, der Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung setzte, um die Antenne wegen schädlicher, krebserregender Strahlen demontieren zu lassen, ist zur Freude der T-Mobile-Kunden inzwischen verzogen) und O 2 hat ganz in der Nähe einen Sendeturm, daher optimaler Empfang von GSM, UMTS und Internet.


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Februar 2013)

Drillisch, der Anbieter von Simply, hat ja auch nicht unbedingt den besten Ruf. Kann ich persönlich aber keinesfalls nachvollziehen. Bin nun seit 2005 bei Simply, und wenn ich mal wirklich Reklamationen bzw. Fragen hatte und diese über den Kundenservice stellte, kam umgehend die (zufriedenstellende) Antwort. Als Drillisch von T-Mobile zu O2 migrierte (da gabs ja mal Probleme), bot man mir für mein etwas betagteres - nur D-Netz-fähiges - Autotelefon eine Vodafone-Karte zu gleichen Konditionen an.


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Februar 2013)

Heute wurde per SMS die Einrichtung der Drittanbietersperre mitgeteilt.


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2013)

Na geht doch ...
Kaum wartet man 3 Monate schon funktionierts


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Na geht doch ...
> Kaum wartet man 3 Monate schon funktionierts


Ist ja auch schwer, sowas einzurichten...


----------



## Hippo (27 Februar 2013)

Ja Heiko, des gedd doch mid Gombjuder ...


----------

